# Wanted Mcelroy no 26 Facer unit



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking for a Mcelroy no. 26 Facer unit. Just the facer already have the rest.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

There's a guy I know in pa. That might have one. He refurbished McElroy equipment. I will see if I can dig his number up for you.


----------

